# Ranzha's PLL Playlist!



## Ranzha (Apr 12, 2011)

Even though it's technically not a playlist...here it is!

Today, I decided to make PLL videos. =D
I'm currently updating my PLL page with these videos embedded.

anyway, here it is!


----------



## ianography (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the annotation shape around the cube


----------

